# Want to work in the United States



## ChangeReady (May 14, 2010)

Hello out there,

I would love to move to the United States to live and work

I have a first degree in Economics but currently work in IT as a Business Analyst. I have some UK professional qualifications but not sure if they will be enough to secure me a role in the US.

I am currently in full time employment here and the advise I have received about potential to move has not been encouraging. Some say its no use looking from here as you need to be over there to appear serious; i have heard the cost of filing is high so the current economic climate discourages employers from seeking to employ from overseas.

Please, I just need help and advise on what the best thing to do is. I am not married to a US citizen, have no job offer over there so if there is any advise you can give I am all ears.


----------



## Davis1 (Feb 20, 2009)

You cannot apply for employment visas .. that is done by the employer ..it will cost them many thousands of dollars ... if you are not offering a different or better skill than Americans have ..you have little chance


----------



## MarylandNed (May 11, 2010)

If you're serious about your dream, don't give up on it. There's no harm in trying. The good news is that the IT sector is normally short of workers although there is fairly high unemployment here in the US at the moment.

There are alternatives. You could work for a company in the UK that has locations in the US and try to secure an intra-company transfer (L-1 visa). I live and work in the US at the moment and one of my UK coworkers is over here on a L-1 visa. He's been here a 2-3 years now and might decide to stay long term.

You could try to persuade a company to obtain an H1-B visa for you. You might need to come over and attend some interviews. That's what I did (when I lived lived in London) although that was about 13 years ago. I came over for 2 interviews, was offered both jobs and accepted one in Maryland. It took a few months before the H1-B was stamped into my passport.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Start by researching visa requirements. Use the stickies here and uscis.gov.
You did not give enough information about your professional qualifications to make an intelligent guess about them.


----------

